# How hard would it be to make an EP3HA based MIUIwiz?



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

For those that don't know, MIUIwiz is a retired (since real MIUI exists now) ROM for the Fascinate. What it is a TouchWiz based MIUI (based off of CommRom, which, for us is Infinity ROM).

I am not a developer, although I want to be, I'm just not experienced enough (I know adb, fixing Android devices, manually rooting, how to create amend update.zips, logcats, testing, etc.). So how hard do you think it would be to make and maintain this ROM for the Charge?


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

How hard? Depends on your skillz. You need to be a smali - wiz (pun intended). I asked syaoran12 about this a while back. He seemed moderately interested. I wouldn't expect anyone to take the time until we get an official release, keeping up w/ the leaks is a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah... I don't know Smali/Baksmali


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I asked this same question a while ago and Nitsuj responded telling me it was unlikely. That rom was a huge undertaking for the Fascinate and it's unlikely we'll see it for the Charge. MIUIwiz is still my favorite TW rom to date.


----------

